# What do you guys use? CANON or NIKON and Why?



## FNFZ4 (Jun 3, 2013)

*What do you guys use? CANON or NIKON and Why?*

*Been using Nikon since 1993 BUt seriously considering moving to Canon. Thoughts?*


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

I've been into photography for ages and always had Canon - mainly because I suspect like a lot of people I got 'locked' into their system (same applies to any brand) - once you have a few lenses you don't really want to change everything just to go over to Nikon or vice versa. My dad's always had Nikon and the photography club I go to is about 50/50 (if you ignore all the other makes) I've never really seen much of a difference in quality between either Nikon or Canon personally. Why are you thinking of swapping?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

My older brother always swore by Nikon, and he had an F1 35mm SLR for many years. What he has now, I don't know, but as an artist who uses photography professionally, I expect he still has a Nikon but presumably a digital model. Kristina also requires a high quality camera for her work and she had a fantastic Canon digital that even with only 6 million pixels produced excellent photographs. She now has a Lumix with a Leica lens and is very pleased with it. I would have thought that all the top camera brands now produce models of similar quality but Kristina is amazed at how good some mobile phone cameras are these days. For important work though, Kristina rates Canon and Lumix very high, but obviously you do need to spend a bit of money for their best cameras.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

It's not just the number of pixels, but the quality of glass.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I have had both, but always go back to Canon, probably brand loyalty and I have always been happy with the quality.

Cheers Martin


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

The best is whatever button layout suits you.

With Canon full frames you can set them up so you can change iso, aperture and shutter one handed.

If I remember you cannot do that with a Nikon


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Sony. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> Sony. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 Me too...but I want it to be Canon. Come on Canon...where is that M4? :sadwalk:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Canon SX50HS.

Because I can take shots, at a click of the finger, like this:










And this (needed a tripod really):


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Me too...but I want it to be Canon. Come on Canon...where is that M4? :sadwalk:


 Now that I have five E mount APS-C lenses, I will likely be remaining with Sony for some time. :wink:

Later,
William



Caller. said:


> Canon SX50HS.
> 
> Because I can take shots, at a click of the finger, like this:
> 
> And this (needed a tripod really):


 What was the focal length?

Later,
William


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Canon only and always. 

I have a Canon EOS 1000D which is pretty old but still does the job. My father bought it when he wanted to go through a photographer phase. Never worked though... 

(Wish I didn't delete my watch pics... I had some really good ones...)


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

William_Wilson said:


> What was the focal length?
> 
> Later,
> William


 Now I am a novice when it comes to cameras and my other half bought me this as she knew I liked it (we'd looked at it together in the UK when it came out) and because she thought I would be too impatient to keep fiddling around with a proper camera! So bear that in mind when I say x200 on a watch that sells itself as x50! If you change the settings, you can extend the focus, I only noticed this when I was fiddling around with the it one day. But despite it saying x200 on the screen, I guess I could be wrong?


----------



## Gaspode (Mar 17, 2014)

You need a really good reason to change if you've been using Nikon that long as I'd assume that by now you will have built up a reasonable collection of lenses. Also allow for the fact that a change to Canon will require you to re-learn your camera(s) - sounds daft, but frequent use becomes second nature and a change to a different system can really hamper you in certain situations.

I went with Nikon in the early 80s and once I'd committed, I could never see a reason to change - when I felt the itch for something different, I went with Medium Format and also started using my film cameras more to make me think about what I was photographing (digital is great, but it's so easy to just fire off huge numbers of shots that you get lazy) - you could also try something like a small mirrorless camera with suitable adapters to let you re-use your Nikon glass (I have a Sony Nex-5N which is great)

As far as the choice between Nikon & Canon, the cameras and lenses are so close nowadays that you're unlikely to see any significant improvement if you change - just a lot of expense if you're already well down one route.....


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Caller. said:


> Now I am a novice when it comes to cameras and my other half bought me this as she knew I liked it (we'd looked at it together in the UK when it came out) and because she thought I would be too impatient to keep fiddling around with a proper camera! So bear that in mind when I say x200 on a watch that sells itself as x50! If you change the settings, you can extend the focus, I only noticed this when I was fiddling around with the it one day. But despite it saying x200 on the screen, I guess I could be wrong?


 If you use Windows, you can right click on the original photo file (not the Google Picasa version) and look at details. It will show you the focal length, shutter speed, aperture and so forth. 










Later,
William


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Ca. 1971 Canon FT

Ca. 2009 Canon EOS Tii

Ca. 2010 Rollei

Ca.1969 Ricoh spring drive with underwater case kit.

Had a small Sony DSC a couple of years back that lasted less than two years before giving-up the ghost .


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> Ca. 1971 Canon FT
> 
> Ca. 2009 Canon EOS Tii
> 
> ...


 Looks like you made a trip to Henry's for that extra special grip on the EOS. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

If we are going to talk about Canons, let us speak of the real thing! :biggrin:










Later,
William


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

I had a cheap (as in not that good - it wasn't cheap to buy) Kodak in the 1970s, but got a Canon AE-1 for a Xmas present in 1980 (wow!) and I was hooked. Unfortunately, the AE-1 kept going wrong - approximately every 6-9 months - and you'd only find out when you got your four rolls of expensive Kodachrome back with 90% of the shots so underexposed as to be just bin-able. Kept going back for repair. Since it was reliable in fully manual mode only, that's how I used it.

In 1986 I saved up to buy a Nikon FM2 with 50mm f1.8 Nikkor prime and 35-105mm Nikkor zoom lenses. What a fab camera and great lenses. Used them right up until the early 2000s. Bought a Canon compact digital camera (no worries about changing lens systems). It broke. Then in 2005 I bought the then new Canon EOS 350D with kit lens - best I could afford at the time (given reviews for what was on the morket) - moving to both A/F and digital at the same time meant a lens change really anyway. Third time lucky, I thought.

Er, no. No end of problems with it.

So, in 2011 bye-bye Canon and back to a Nikon D3100 with 18-105 Nikkor lens. Problem-free, great to use, great results, still use it, no plans to change I guess that's a vote for Nikon.

I'd love to be able to afford a full-frame camera, but they're so expensive and I'd have to buy the right lenses too. Maybe one day.


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

I prefer Nikon bodies but Canon glass, and glass won out so I'm still with my 5D. Love full frame. Saying that, new top end Nikons seem to have a very noisy shutter judging by the news reports, you can't hear anything but the shutter slap half the time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

William_Wilson said:


> If you use Windows, you can right click on the original photo file (not the Google Picasa version) and look at details. It will show you the focal length, shutter speed, aperture and so forth.
> 
> Later,
> William


 Sorry, I forgot to get back to you about this. It say's 215mm? After x50, it goes to x60, x75, x100, x125, x155, x200. This is what appears on the viewer:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I use Nikon as the lenses i had from my Fm2 and F3 days still fit my D300 , obviously only work in manual mode but my old Micro Nikkor 105mm is an excellent lens and its nice to still be able to use it , don't think you can do that with a Cannon as they have changed their mount a few times I believe


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Caller. said:


> Sorry, I forgot to get back to you about this. It say's 215mm? After x50, it goes to x60, x75, x100, x125, x155, x200. This is what appears on the viewer:


 I looked it up. :wink: Your camera has a 50x optical zoom, 4.3mm - 215mm focal length. It also does 4x digital zoom, which is basically cropping the outside of the image off to give the appearance of greater zooming. In 35mm camera terms, your camera has an optical zoom range of 24mm - 1200mm, which is pretty good. 

Later,
William


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

*I use Leica*, Mamiya (shutters by Seiko Corp), some rubbish digi by Fuji, and the latest addition - a Czechoslovakian Flexaret Standard. Made for one year only - 1964. Came with a really nice fitted leather case.










*Tessar-type lens, Compur-type shutter. All mechanical.*


----------



## TheCrow (Mar 10, 2017)

Canon and Nikon are the top selling brands fo a reason with taking the lead from the other every now and then. Basically at that quality just go into a shop find the one that feels best in your hand. Where you like the function layout and go for it. After that it's all about the glass.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm still using my Fuji E900 from 2006ish, which I bought as the most affordable consumer camera that could do RAW. Have switched to iPads and whatnot for most of my informal pics, but when I get a newer laptop, I'll likely be back to the camera and Photoshop.

Though I don't know how I'll get pics off the Xd card so quickly without an EXpressCard slot for my reader adapter. I hate hate hate how technology companies adopt then abandon these "standard" interfaces.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I have about 30 assorted film cameras, mainly SLRs, from; Canon, Nikon, Pentax, Praktica, Yashica, Ricoh and Olympus. I don't shoot digital anymore apart from with my iPhone.


----------

